# Mid Beer



## wombil (29/8/11)

Hello All,
I am looking for a recipe for mid strength beer,between say 3.5 and 4% alcohol and something like Corona.It doesnot need to be an exact clone of anything but something along those lines.
I brew BIAB and no temperature control or complicated gear using aussie ale malt mostly and the simpler the better,smash I think. 
I do 20 liter batches and keg.I have looked through the recipes DB and can't find what I am looking for ,maybe asking too much but grateful for any help.
If this is in the wrong place feel free to move it.
Thanks,
wombil.


----------



## manticle (29/8/11)

3- 4 kg aussie pale malt.
18 IBU galena, single addition at 60.
US05

20L

mash 63-64.

Adjust pale malt amount for exact preferred gravity, taking into account your system, efficiency, preferred mash temp and usual attenuation


----------



## Bribie G (29/8/11)

Another method, that I use in my dark milds and ordinary bitters, is to use a fairly big grain bill, say 4.5K in your case, and mash high at 70 degrees for an hour. 
This will give you a wort that has a lot of dextrins but not as many fermentable sugars. It will ferment out to around 1020 final gravity and produce a mid strength beer that will still taste like a full strength. 

And it won't be "sweet", there is a "dextrins = sweetness" myth around - dextrins themselves aren't sweet but add body and "meatiness" to the beer.


----------



## Nick JD (29/8/11)

Galena Ale 20L

3.5kg BB Ale (mashed at 65C)
200g Sucrose
25g Galena at 20 min
US05 @ 18C

Galena added late gives a nice berry hint to the flavour. It's a subtle and smooth bitterer and completely underrated if used late in the boil.


----------



## Phoney (29/8/11)

wombil said:


> I am looking for a recipe for mid strength beer,between say 3.5 and 4% alcohol and something like Corona.It doesnot need to be an exact clone of anything but something along those lines.



Corona is a lager. You cant/wont brew a lager worth drinking without temperature control (unless you live in Tasmania).

Do yourself a favour, and buy a bottle of Little Creatures Rogers Ale. Like it? Good. Then brew a clone of that. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=46843


----------



## dicko (29/8/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> Corona is a lager. You cant/wont brew a lager worth drinking without temperature control (unless you live in Tasmania).
> 
> Do yourself a favour, and buy a bottle of Little Creatures Rogers Ale. Like it? Good. Then brew a clone of that. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=46843



Temp control is very important to brew lagers but if you opt for a yeast that is tolerant of higher temps and still produce lager like qualities then you can get away with it.

Some that come to mind are dry yeast s189 or wyeast liquid 2112 or even Nottingham or So4 British ale which are again dry yeasts.
You may use all those yeasts at ale temps or you can drop the Nottingham to a lower temp if you want. I any case you can check the specs of the yeast for the individual tolerances.

Try a Rogers it is a good example of a mid strength beer.

Have fun


----------

